# Cult Nails: Unicorn Puke is now Clairvoyant



## zadidoll (Nov 21, 2011)

Left to right: Clairvoyant â€¢ Mind Control â€¢ Power Thief â€¢ Time Traveler

Price: $40

Current availability: Sold out.

BreAnnNicole posted in Wanted section that she was looking for Unicorn Puke. JazzyK mentioned that it was renamed to Clairvoyant and that Cult Nails will be releasing it on November 25.

http://shop.cultnails.com/Super-Powers-Collection-COMING-NOVEMBER-25-9569.htm


----------



## katana (Nov 21, 2011)

Clairvoyent and Time Traveller are both very pretty shades.

Mind Control is really pretty too, but I'm not a fan of the last one.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 22, 2011)

According to their site, Time Traveler is the last one (navy), mind control is the grey with magenta flecks (2nd), and Power Thief is the 3rd (brown).  You have it listed differently.


----------



## katana (Nov 22, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to their site, Time Traveler is the last one (navy), mind control is the grey with magenta flecks (2nd), and Power Thief is the 3rd (brown).  You have it listed differently.



If this is true, (I'm not sure as I havent checked out the website yet, Zadidoll posted the info) Thank you for correcting it.

 I like the first three shades in order, in the photo. The navy is not my style, and there are so many shades of navy on the market.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 22, 2011)

She's right, I listed them wrong, I originally listed them according to the listing on the site which I thought was in order of the picture. You would think it would be in that order but nope turns out they weren't. lol According to Cult Nail's blog the colors are:





Left to right: Clairvoyant â€¢ Mind Control â€¢ Power Thief â€¢ Time Traveler

Clairvoyant: "Clairvoyant(formerly Unicorn Puke)"

Mind Control: "In person this ones leans more magenta than purple. But for some reason everytime I took the picture it wanted to lean purple"

Power Thief: "milk chocolate brown polish"

Time Traveler: "The perfect royal navy opaque jelly"

Thanks for letting me know that I had them in the wrong order. I've fixed the original post as well.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Nov 22, 2011)

Unicorn Puke? I'm glad they changed it because now I want to buy it more


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 25, 2011)

Clairvoyant sold out in less then an hour!  Glad I got my order in within the first 5 min! =)


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 25, 2011)

LOL Ditto. I also bought Time Traveler.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 25, 2011)

I bought Clairvoyant, Time Traveler, My Kind of Kook Aid, and Iconic.  woot!!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 5, 2011)

My polishes should be at my apartment now!!  Cannot wait to get home!  But first I have to go to class at 5:30 after I get off work at 5... Mondays are not friendly to me, but this kinda makes up for it today!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2011)

My polishes came today. Haven't opened any of the boxes yet... need batteries... again. lol


----------

